
Exploring ES2020 Features – Dynamic Import - ksharifbd
https://www.ksharifbd.com/blog/exploring-ES2020-dynamic-import/
======
ksharifbd
I've been reading about ES2020 new features but most articles just show the
basic usage without going into details. I've decided to go through the spec
and take notes for my future self.

I've covered the problem it solves, the platform support, and the usage
examples.

